# You asked for you got it - Rod Building Event March 29th @ FTU



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Now that I have the Fly Fishing Expo well on it's way, I finally got a chance to let you all know...we've picked a date for a *Rod Building Event!!*

*Come join us Saturday, March 29th, 2008!* We have had several respond to our poll and many emails expressing interest in having a Rod Building Event. We will do our part to make it happen. We plan to have seminars, demonstrations and some great prices during the event. Whether you are a beginner or a seasoned professional...you won't want to miss this event.

I will post more information as the details are finalized. I have had a few people volunteer to conduct seminars and a few manufacturers express an interest in attending. Danny & I will be contacting those I've heard from and others over the next month. Watch this link for more updates on this event: http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/ftu/newsapost.22.12.22.0.0.0.sub.10.html

If you have any suggestions or requests, please feel free to contact me directly at [email protected]. If you are in the area during the Houston International Boat, Sport & Travel show, January 4th-13th, please stop by our booth and say hi!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

OUTSTANDING! Thank you Camille......Jim


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*W-o-w !!*

I have that date marked on my calendar !!...I am hoping that this will be a annual event !!...:fireworks

Woo-Hooo !!!...:smile:

ML...:texasflag :texasflag


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

It's marked! If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, Doug, you need to volunteer to do a seminar there... (I love gettin' you in hot water!!). LOL!!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Woo Hooo!*

:birthday2Cant wait!


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome, cant wait to meet some of you guys


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

*That's terrific*

That's terrific. I'll be there even if the fish are biting. Somebody bring a Wonder Weaver. 
PFD


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep-eeee


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the efforts everyone. Looking forward to this and putting a face with all the talent on this forum.

GCB


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey guys,
I havent posted in a while in here but I do look daily. I kinda got burned out on the whole rod building thing for a little while but I'm back at it now and looking forward to the gathering.
I went to a couple at the All Star plant a few years back and it was a blast. 
Looking forward to seeing some old friends that I havent seen since All Star....Ellis and Pat and maybe Andy...
See ya there....
Noel Spann


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Welcome back, Noel! Jerry


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Welcome back Noel. I have been missing you. Bring some of your reel seats with you. Looking forward to seeing you.

PFD


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,


I just joined this forum yesterday based on a link sent to me by Putter, who thought I might be interested in attending this event. I'm in Austin and have been building for about a year now, so this is the PERFECT event for me and several other friends who have all recently gotten into building as well. If there is anything I can do to assist, please let me know. Really looking forward to meeting everyone and learning lots. Thanks for putting this together. Maybe we can do the next one in Austin town. I'd be happy to take the reigns on heading it up. 

So has someone contacted Andy and Roger ?

Take care, Jeff Shields
Shieldski Customs


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

patfatdaddy said:


> Welcome back Noel. I have been missing you. Bring some of your reel seats with you. Looking forward to seeing you.
> 
> PFD


Thanks Jerry & Pat!!
Pat, I havent messed with those reel seats in a while now...just too dang time consuming. I will probably bring my crankbait rod that I have one on to show. Its kind of a reel seat / split grip hybrid I guess....lol! 
Heres a quick shot of it....


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Jeff,
Welcome. I'm right down the road from you in La Grange. Looking forward to meeting you sometime. 
I think someone has talked to Andy and Roger both if I remember right.
Noel


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Noel & Jeff*

Good to see you posting, Noel. Hadn't heard hide nor hair of you in a while. Hope all is well and you have a Merry Christmas!!

Glad to see you post, too, Jeff!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hi Noel*

Long time no hear from good to see your back at it.

This should look familiar


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Doug!!
Yeah it sure does look familiar!!

Noel


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

*More information...Rod Builder's Day @ FTU*

Sorry for the long delay...but I'm finally back on track!
Here's the list of seminars and special guest for our
*1st Annual Rod Builder's Day at FTU. *

*Rod Builder's Day Seminar Schedule*

When Who What TBA MaryLou VandeRiet (crosstimberscustomrods.com)Working with snakeskin TBA Randall Hill (gulfcoastrods.net)

Custom Cork Handles TBA Ron Walter (editor of RodCrafters Journal)Marbling (featuring Putter's epoxy method, Ron's own method and Ross Pearson's method of Marbling w/acrylics) TBA Pat HeltonWeighted Weaving Loom
*Special Guests: *

Ron Walter will be joining us all the way from Wisconsin to answer all your questions about the Custom Rod Builder's Guild. He will have information on their events for 2008 - bring your calendar!

Roger Seiders from FlexCoat will be here demonstrating techniques throughout the day.

*Door Prizes:*

Custom Rods built by several local professionals just for this event! Their combined talents have resulted in custom rods quaranteed to impress. Thanks 2Coolers!!

*More to come as the date draws closer...*

I'm still open to suggestions and wishes...send me a PM!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Mrs. Let's Go,
I have a rod that I am doing a weave on for the show. Ed Torres and Putter are also involved in putting this rod together. Each one of us is doing some part of it. This rod is on a blank donated by FTU. Mark Blabaum, a well known maker of wooden rod handles, donated a beautiful three piece handle for this rod. If needed I could give a short talk on using the Wonder Weaver and making weave patterns on a computer.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow this is going to be a geat event! It's the same day as the TLA banquet so I'll get to overdose on my favorite thing FISHING...


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

We should have 2cooler name tags!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

Ya'll, I don't have no South'rn Drawl, but I'll be there, Pardner! 

( Is that how you say it?) :>)


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Great, this otta be fun. Looking forward to meeting everyone. That work for me Mr W.:cheers:


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

This sucks. I am moving back home to Florida on the 1st of March. So I guess I will miss it.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pretty close Ron, but we'll work on it when you get here. lol. There's some regional dialects but we'll gitcha fixed up 'fore ya head on back home. Glad to hear you're gonna make it. I just e-mailed you before I logged on here.


mrrwally said:


> Ya'll, I don't have no South'rn Drawl, but I'll be there, Pardner!
> 
> ( Is that how you say it?) :>)


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Honorary Texan !!!*



pg542 said:


> Pretty close Ron, but we'll work on it when you get here. lol. There's some regional dialects but we'll gitcha fixed up 'fore ya head on back home. Glad to hear you're gonna make it. I just e-mailed you before I logged on here.


I would like to make a suggestion,while Ron is here with us in Texas,that we just make up a certificate, declaring that Ron Walter is a Honorary Texan !! 
What do you all say ?? Lets go for it !!

ML...:texasflag


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

mlv said:


> I would like to make a suggestion,while Ron is here with us in Texas,that we just make up a certificate, declaring that Ron Walter is a Honorary Texan !!
> What do you all say ?? Lets go for it !!
> 
> ML...:texasflag


 I'd say lets, ML you'll have to show the how to on the coors logo rod. Awesome.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*What To Wear ???*

I am looking forward to heading to Houston next month....but I am in a dilemma, on what to wear !!
I want to know, if it is permissable for us to wear our shirts with our name and logo on it.????...surely don't want to offend anyone or break any rules....
I'll be driving 337 miles one way, so I'll be dressing comfortable but would like to wear my shirt with my logo on it....

ML....:texasflag


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

MaryLou,

Your logo'd shirts are fine. Thank you for asking.
Camille


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Mrs. Let's Go said:


> MaryLou,
> 
> Your logo'd shirts are fine. Thank you for asking.
> Camille


Thank You Camille....

ML...:texasflag


----------

